# I got offered a job at a pet store...



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So a few days ago, I went by the pet store near my house, just to pick up some mealies for Kashi... and well, I noticed they had hedgehogs for sale...

So of course, I asked to see them... First of all, they had the hedgies on some Pretty Pets hedgehog food... and the babies looked like they were maybe 4-5 weeks old... so tiny... Anyway, the girl who works there offered to get them out for me with a pair of gloves... So I told her no, and picked them up by hand. Everyone at the store was like O_O and in shock that I would pick them up with my bare hands :roll:

I picked up the one they said was extremely antisocial. A little cinnicot pinto boy... much runtier than the other guy. He was a hissing ball of quills, but I managed to get him to unball, and I taught the girl how to sex them... and also a trick on how to get them to uncurl.

Well, we got to talking, because I was handling the hedgehogs for quite a while... and one thing led to another, and she finally asked if I was looking for a part time job.

I currently work at a call center... and I HATE my job so much. I deal with customer service, so I get extremely irate clients calling me to basically yell at me until I give them a discount they don't deserve (not always the case, but you know what I mean)... I've been looking for a new job all summer because I absolutely cannot take it anymore.

I'm dropping my CV off at the store, and I might go to an interview... but I guess the biggest problem I have with working at the store is that they sell animals. Animals who I know come from mills, or bad breeders... I rescued LeRoux from this very same pet store (the one with hyperesthesia)...

So what should I do?

I'd LOVE to have a chance to educate future pet parents, and to work with animals... but it's also an ethical issue too... Would I be supporting the mills if I do take this job?

>_<

Help!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is a really hard call. I'd say go with your heart on it. The mills is a very big down point but then on the other hand once you get in there and get to know everyone there may always be the chance to educate and influence change also  I'm sure if you did get the job that any one who got a hedgie would have a well socialized one because it would be too hard not to interact with them at work. I think you will make a great division either way and I know I won't judge if you decide it is something you would love to do and took the position  There may be good that comes out of that way too.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't think you would be supporting the mills at all, if you can work there and better educate customers and give the animals better care, that's an awesome thing. 

Course, if you went out of your way to sell as many hedgies as possible (which is of course the opposite of what you'd do ) that'd support the mills... 

I think you could help a LOT if you worked there.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It is a bit of a hard decision to make...I work at a pet store right now, and initially wanted the job so I could be around animals/animal people, and possibly help give out better information. I think it'd be that much better for those hedgehogs and the customers if you worked there. You have the proper information and experience to help take care of the hedgehogs, and you can give any customers interested in them the right information. Personally, I do like taking care of the animals at my store, and I like talking to our customers that come in that are obviously animal lovers and enjoy talking about their pets. 

However, I'm finding that my job, though I like it, is starting to wear me down. My coworkers like animals, but I think the job is still just a job for them. Quite often I find problems in the animals' care, just from someone being lazy and not wanting to remove water dishes to scrub them out, not giving the correct food, etc. I can't do much to force anyone to do these things, and our manager is much more concerned with making everyone keep the product straight than keep the animals healthy. :roll: :evil: I actually just picked up a job application for a different pet store that is much more animal-oriented. From what I can tell, the employees spend more time caring for the animals and talking to customers about the animals' care than anything else, which is exactly what I want to do. 

So...It's up to you, really! If you hate your current job, I'd say you might as well give the pet store a shot. I don't think you're really supporting anything, and you can definitely do some good. If your manager is open-minded, maybe you'll be able to make some small improvements in the animals' care, especially the hedgehogs.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

It is a very hard call; I too have worked at a pet store and I have also rescued poor little ones from pet stores. Since the pet store is already purchasing from supply agents/mills and most likely won't stop I would say the best thing to do for the hedgehogs is to get in there and give them the best quality of life you can while you are there. In addition to this, you will have a chance to earn the trust of your co-workers and your customers; therefore, you will be in a great position to educate fellow employees and customers on proper hedgehog care and why purchasing from a huge supply company really is not in the best interest of the hedgie-- they probably won't listen and will still buy them as long as there is a demand for them, but being heard is what is important. All in all, I think being there and having the opportunity to make a bad situation the best you can is fantastic. There are a lot of people out there that love hedgehogs and think "they are so cute", but have absolutely no idea how to care for one and this is your chance to make a difference  

Best of luck!


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

I rather like it that you got offered the job because it was clear that you knew a lot about hedgehogs (and possibly other animals), as opposed to getting offered a job because you seemed like a good saleswoman (a.k.a. a pushy one who will sell lots of product). It makes me think that they value proper animal knowledge and they know up-front that you'd be bringing a totally different hedgehog care perspective. I also say it's a tough call, but it could also be an opportunity to properly educate both customers and coworkers. A lot depends on the manager of that store - if it is someone who cares about animals and is open to learning more, to correcting mistakes, to really providing stellar care, then it might be a great job. However, if it's someone who is just concerned about the bottom line, then you'd have an uphill struggle and a lot of obstacles in trying to get proper care for the hedgehogs (and other animals in there). That being said, since you really hate your current job, I don't think you have much to lose in trying this new job.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your input!

So I think I'll just try working at the pet store... I'm sure that the company I am currently working for would be more than happy to employ me again if this doesn't work out... So I'm going to hand in my CV today, and hope for the best!

Wish me luck ^_^


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Congratulations!  I could never work at a petstore that sold hedgies cause I'd wanna take them all home :roll: But I am glad you will put all your knowledge and experience to use and educate people and handle animals... and get _paaaid_ to do it too! :lol: Sounds a lot better than a job you don't even like where you get yelled at more often than not  This fall I am going to volunteer at my local pet store to take care of the animals, especially when they have adoption fairs. Hopefully that will lead to a job there (several employees told me they were hired after being volunteers, so fingers crossed!)

So best of luck to you!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats! I applied for a local pet store that has all sorts of animals with very clean cages and friendly employees. Well, they decided to hire random college people instead of me :/. I think it is great that you can educate people on hedgehogs and how to properly take care of them. Plus, after a while, you can see if you can get a better source such as a hobby breeder rather than a mill breeder.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

I think it's a great idea. I work for a pet store and I love educating people! Granted, our store doesn't purchase from mills and only take in donated animals from people who can no longer care for them but I did work for a store previously that did purchase from mills and I don't regret working there either, I was able to educate people in that time and that's what matters  And you will be able to at least try to make the animals lives better there. 

And btw, I work for a call center for my second job and I know what you mean by hating it! Haha.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree with everyone who thinks the pros outweigh the cons in this situation. If the store does get its animals (hedgies included) from mills, chances are this will never change. I really don't think working for the store directly supports this practice at all. If anything, you will just be helping to educate people so that they can provide the animals leaving the store with the best lives possible. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well...you have been wanting to foster hedgies... this is a good way to do it without spending any of your own money!

I'm excited for you for the new job. Let us know how it's going.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I think its a great idea to work there  .. you could educate co workers, customers and even management and maybe even higher up by being there and telling them what you have learned and know.. it could cause a good change in the store and even if people are buying the pets coming from mills, its still an animal's life we are talking about and customers will have a better chance of leaving with good information on how to take better care of them when you are there to help them... over the summer i stopped at a pet store and saw some hedgies.. the girl working and i got to talking and i told her a few small things they were doing wrong with them and she was eager to fix the errors and really appreciative that i spoke up to her.. i think the biggest issue with pet stores is usually ignorance more so than intentional neglect. the more people who have done research speak up and try to help change the state of these places the better! maybe one day we can walk into pet stores and only see happy well cared for animals, but it wont happen unless people keep trying to fix it.  i am really excited for you, hope you get the job!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello all! So basically, the manager isn't in until Monday... so I am going to go hand in my CV then. I spoke to one of the workers there, and she was like, "YOU'RE THE HEDGEHOG GIRL" :roll: :lol: 

I also applied to a pet supplies store which sells holistic dog/cat foods (no animals sold there, they work in partnership with rescues/shelters though)... and I got an interview there...

So what should I do? Should I go for the pet store if they still want to hire me? I mean, I would still be helping the animals... or should I go work at the pet supplies store which is already pretty much doing everything "right"?

O_O

I've never had a job search be this stressful before! >_<


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a tough choice!

If I were you, I would work at the pet store. It's apparent that they don't have enough knowledge when it comes to some of their animals, which is why you working there would be so great for all those hedgies. You'll get to handle them, and probably other super cute animals, and help educate not only the people you work with, but customers as well. You can direct them all here.  

I definitely see what's making the decision hard for you. A part of me would feel guilty for choosing a pet store job over the pet SUPPLIES store... but it really comes down to the fact that you not working at the pet store won't make the store close. Maybe you could work there, but continue shopping for your animals at places you respect more? To balance out your ju ju?

Tough call, friend. Follow your heart on this one. Brains get in the way sometimes :lol:


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

I second everything Hanhan27 said :lol: Every single word. So true.  :lol: Good luck Shaelikestaquitos!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Honestly, I've probably gotten about ten hedgehogs off of commercial hedgehog food. I've saved one from a UTI and taught the people in the store and customers how to better care for their pets. Pebble in the pond. Knowledge is power and if you take that job I'm sure you'll love it because I sure as heck LOVE my job. I am able to give animals good homes and I always always ALWAYS make sure that the people buying the pets aren't buying on a whim. Which in most cases end up with animals having to be rehomed or surrendered to the SPCA. You can help break a cycle of homeless pets by making sure these people know what they are getting into, and educating them on care and such.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I agree with everyone, I mean obviously things like pay and hours are going to be important for your livelihood but if you can choose the pet store over the other you can help make a difference.
Also, good luck with your interview!


----------

